

Ask HN:  Turning novel reading into an action game.  Is this new? - amichail

I have an idea for how this could be done but I was wondering if others have built games like this to motivate people to read novels.
======
barrydahlberg
That's a pretty vague question you're probably thinking more about technology
but the first thing that comes to mind is:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choose_Your_Own_Adventure>

~~~
amichail
The game I have in mind would work with traditional novels.

